# Shallow Water Anchor Pins



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>SPRING CLEARANCE

I have all three sizes in stock. 5.5 Ft. - OUT OF STOCK, 7 Ft. - OUT OF STOCK, 8 Ft. $64.95(84.95)(1).


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you post a pic or a link to what they look like?

Thanks!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

www.stickitanchorpins.com


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

not to sure about that. I would think the current would pivot me around on that thing and point me in the current direction every time.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ApexYakin (10/1/2009)*not to sure about that. I would think the current would pivot me around on that thing and point me in the current direction every time.




only way you wont get turned into the current is if you use 2....seen boats that use it and they like them and work very well


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The current will spin you around regardless of anchor type. If you have a trolly system on your Yak you can control the direction. The big advantage is the Anchor pin is quick to deploy and recover. And no splash/noise.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah thats what i kindof jimmy rigged, a trolley system if you could callit that...ha


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anybody used one of these? It seems like it would be a lot easier than deployng a normal anchor.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have sold several to Kayakers with no complaints. The 5 footer was designed specifically for kayaks.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ppping (10/23/2009)*Has anybody used one of these? It seems like it would be a lot easier than deployng a normal anchor.


I use a 7ft all the time. It has probably been the best upgrade that I've done to my yak. Just slam it into the ground and you're stuck. No noise or mess.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

delete.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

SPRING CLEARANCE


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

How much for a 7' pin on the clearance?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The prices are in the first post. 7 ft is $54.95


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

How does one get one of these anchor pins. Do you ship? Looks like you have some of the best ones around and the prices are great.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

1 8 ft left


----------

